# Apache 2.2 + PHP 5.3.6: index.php nur Quellcode



## oli0602 (10. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Auf meiner virtuellen Maschine habe ich die XAMPP 1.7.5 (Beta) installiert. Über die URL http://localhost/Datenbankanwendung will ich meine geschriebene Datenbankanwendung aufurufen. Problem dabei ist, dass er mir von der index.php nur den Quellcode anzeigt. Rufe ich allerdings die URL http://localhost/Datenbankanwendung/index.php auf, so zeigt er mir alles wunderbar an. Woran könnte es liegen? Meine Vermutung ist ja, dass eine Einstellung in der httpd.conf oder in der httpd-xampp.conf nicht ganz so funktioniert.

Auszug httpd.conf:

```
<IfModule dir_module>
    DirectoryIndex index.php index.pl index.cgi index.asp index.shtml index.html index.htm \
                   default.php default.pl default.cgi default.asp default.shtml default.html default.htm \
                   home.php home.pl home.cgi home.asp home.shtml home.html home.htm
</IfModule>
```

Evtl. gewünschte weitere Auszüge kann ich natürlich nachreichen.

Danke und Grüße


----------

